# Category B spouse VISA explain please



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Please explain the category B 

i m loosing sleep over this, i work in uk and my partner works too
he is in a variable pay job and I have changed jobs over the last year
now the situation is


*My partner working with the employer for more than 6 months but with variable salary 
Earned £18600 gross over the last 12 months period

I am working with a company (less than 6 months just now) with gross annual salary of £18200 plus over time (I have already done £400 worth of over time) 
Over the past 12 months i have made over £18600 from different jobs (including self employment)
*

many thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stressed2013 said:


> Please explain the category B
> 
> i m loosing sleep over this, i work in uk and my partner works too
> he is in a variable pay job and I have changed jobs over the last year
> ...


For Cat B, you and your partner combined must have earned £18,600 during the past 12 months from employment. Also on the day of application you are still in work earning the required amount. Fluctuations of pay during the 12 months don't matter as long as in total you have earned the amount. It appears just your partner's income will be sufficient to meet the requirement, provided their job is contracted to earn them £18,600 in the next 12 months. If that can't be evidenced, then supply your job details as well. Leave out your self-employment as evidential requirement is tough.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Joppa said:


> For Cat B, you and your partner combined must have earned £18,600 during the past 12 months from employment. Also on the day of application you are still in work earning the required amount. Fluctuations of pay during the 12 months don't matter as long as in total you have earned the amount. It appears just your partner's income will be sufficient to meet the requirement, provided their job is contracted to earn them £18,600 in the next 12 months. If that can't be evidenced, then supply your job details as well. Leave out your self-employment as evidential requirement is tough.



Thanks for your reply Joppa

His contract is a zero hour contract that is the main trouble.

we (me and him) both earned £18600 each over the last year 
and the employment i m in right now is a contract which pays £18200 pro rata. the contract I am in is temporary (but renewble)

how would i go about this, i m really stressed over this

we were thinking to apply under category A as he is with his employer from two years but in october he fell sick and had a lower pay (£1122 net)

please suggest a way around


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

reply please


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> reply please


You keep asking the same questions and we keep answering them for you. 

There is no way around the financial requirement... if you can't show proof that you meet the financial requirement, your application will be refused.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You keep asking the same questions and we keep answering them for you.
> 
> There is no way around the financial requirement... if you can't show proof that you meet the financial requirement, your application will be refused.


Yes, agreed. You keep asking the same questions and the answers will always be the same. 

If you have worked for multiple employers or have a wage/salary that fluctuates, you need to submit 12 months of payslips and use Category B. 

If you had a month that was less than £1550 GROSS, you CANNOT USE CATEGORY A. You MUST use category B, as long as you've earned the minimum gross.

If you did not earn at least £18,600 in the past 12 months, do not bother applying as you can expect your application to be refused, as WCCG has said.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Yes, agreed. You keep asking the same questions and the answers will always be the same.
> 
> If you have worked for multiple employers or have a wage/salary that fluctuates, you need to submit 12 months of payslips and use Category B.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply 

I think I didn't wrote the question properly. Apologies.

I have 12 months of payslips n I can get the letter from employer saying XYZ is permanent employee n works 12 hours a day 4 days a week and over 12 months (I.e. Jan 12 to Jan 13) has earned 21k gross annually. This would not change in future.

But what my question was (and is) I m still in this job but do NOT have a gross annual futuristic salary ! 

So do I still qualify?

Sorry I didn't mean to annoy anyone.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stressed2013 said:


> thanks for your reply
> 
> I think I didn't wrote the question properly. Apologies.
> 
> ...


You didn't annoy me but it's frustrating when people don't post question accurately. We aren't mindreaders you know.

To answer your latest question, it appears your partner alone will meet the requirement under Category B. You need job contract, P60 and letter of employment as well as pay slips and bank statement for 12 months.

Don't include your details as it's unnecessary and complicates the issue and we know UKBA don't like that.


----------

